# Considering Red Runner Roaches, worried about infestation



## Scolipede

Hello, I am looking for some advice from people who breed red runner roaches. I currently breed dubia roaches (mainly for geckos) but though red runner roaches would be good feeders for my tarantulas, amphibians, and panther chameleon. The fact that they can't burrow and run around a lot seems like a big plus. 

Also, a problem I have with the dubias is that my brother who feeds them to his toads/tree frogs has had a severe allergic reaction to them. I have read that mainly dubias and hissers can have this problem. 

The one thing I am worried about with red runners is potential infestation. I would do my best to not let any escape, but I think realistically one would every now and then. I have read they can breed at room temps? 

I live in the northern US where it is cold most of the time, around 21 C in my house. Even colder outside. 

How problematic are these roaches for escaping/infestation? Do you guys only feed them in bowls, or do you let them roam the animal's cages? 

Thanks!


----------



## fazzer

*Red runners*

Hi Kept and bred these over many years , and yet to have them colonise the house . I'm not saying they wouldn't in a warm damp house , but generally centrally heated houses are too dry for this species . On the other hand I do have quite a few escapees , and these can survive awhile , although even in a centrally heated house , they move slower than they do in my spider / reptile room . I believe the red runners to be a superior food source for spiders and smaller lizards over the Dubias , as they are more active and don't burrow down . Also the young runners are ideal for spiderlings and hatchling small lizard species . There not quite as easy to keep and breed as Dubias , but if conditions are met they are by no means a difficult roach to culture . Just remember that the egg cases produced require humidity to emerge , also the young tend to prefer a more humid enviroment . Any questions give me a shout . All the best Chris


----------



## fazzer

*Red runners*

Ps ideal for Tarantulas ,amphibians and chameleon species . I've never had an allergic reaction with these or other roach species ,I had quite a reaction to breeding locusts , symptoms were much like a common cold , I think that this is fairly common with locusts . All the best Chris


----------



## Scolipede

fazzer said:


> Hi Kept and bred these over many years , and yet to have them colonise the house . I'm not saying they wouldn't in a warm damp house , but generally centrally heated houses are too dry for this species . On the other hand I do have quite a few escapees , and these can survive awhile , although even in a centrally heated house , they move slower than they do in my spider / reptile room . I believe the red runners to be a superior food source for spiders and smaller lizards over the Dubias , as they are more active and don't burrow down . Also the young runners are ideal for spiderlings and hatchling small lizard species . There not quite as easy to keep and breed as Dubias , but if conditions are met they are by no means a difficult roach to culture . Just remember that the egg cases produced require humidity to emerge , also the young tend to prefer a more humid enviroment . Any questions give me a shout . All the best Chris



Hi, thanks very much for the info. What do you do to keep the humidity up while preventing mold? Can you keep the adults and young in the same container? What's your setup for these guys?

Thanks again! They seem like a good feeder. I have spiderlings that have trouble with the burrowing dubias.


----------



## PeterUK

fazzer said:


> There not quite as easy to keep and breed as Dubias ,


Ive kept both and would say that red runners are easier to keep and breed than dubia




fazzer said:


> . Just remember that the egg cases produced require humidity to emerge , also the young tend to prefer a more humid enviroment


Totally disagree with the need for any increased humidity other than average room humidity. 
My colony has been going for about 6 years with the occasional addition of new blood. At no time have I attempted to raise the humidity in any way as I dont believe that they need it and the amount that the colony produced proves it. 
Up until the middle of last year I used 800-1,000 per week from this colony. 
IMHO the most important thing that this species needs to successfully breed is heat . . . 90F at a minimum. As i now only use a few hundred per week (200-300 ?) I've turned the heating down to the mid to high 70's and the colony numbers seem to be stable.


Newly cleaned out






Before the twice yearly cleaning


----------



## Scolipede

PeterUK said:


> Ive kept both and would say that red runners are easier to keep and breed than dubia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally disagree with the need for any increased humidity other than average room humidity.
> My colony has been going for about 6 years with the occasional addition of new blood. At no time have I attempted to raise the humidity in any way as I dont believe that they need it and the amount that the colony produced proves it.
> Up until the middle of last year I used 800-1,000 per week from this colony.
> IMHO the most important thing that this species needs to successfully breed is heat . . . 90F at a minimum. As i now only use a few hundred per week (200-300 ?) I've turned the heating down to the mid to high 70's and the colony numbers seem to be stable.
> 
> 
> Newly cleaned out
> 
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/peterUK/spiders/03_zpsy2mof3be.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/peterUK/spiders/02_zpspoqfeiii.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Before the twice yearly cleaning
> 
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/peterUK/spiders/RR%201_zpsefvjbzdt.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow that's a lot of roaches! Since my original post, I have started a colony of them. They all have recently matured and have began laying eggs in the past few weeks. No babies yet though. I'm moving them to a smaller tub where the heat can get through better soon. Do you put the heating on the side or bottom?


----------



## PeterUK

I put a sheet of tinfoil covered polystyrene under the entire length of the tub and a heatmat onto top. If possible, use a heatmat that is the same or almost the same length as the tub


----------

